# Chevy Aveo Hatchback: LATCH placement



## birdseye (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a Chevy Aveo? we have a rental while our car is in the shop. It is a 2006 Chevy Aveo Hatchback and the outside rear seats both have the button icons indicating that there are LATCH anchors. However, the Enterprise salesman could not find them; I could not find them; my wife could not find them; and two mechanics from the body shop could not find them. Anyone have a tip or a trick?
I can use the belt too but it would be easier if I could find the darn LATCH thingys.


----------



## birdseye (Dec 31, 2007)

I found it. In case anyone else has the same problem, the anchors are inside the seat. There are two small zippers in the seat and if you unzip them you will find the anchors. I guess it has to be daylight to see them, for me anyway!


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm glad I looked for them in the daylight







My mom lost her manual so I had to go exploring. Those little zippers are kind of a pain.


----------

